
Ask HN: How to get rid of anti-scientific ads / YouTube content - kaisn
After watching several documentaries about the impact of Man on our environment from reputable sources, e.g BBC, Arte etc. on YT I am now getting bombarded by anti-scientific ads &#x2F; conspiracy theory nutcase content. This was on newly setup machine on Firefox, no YT &#x2F; Google account. Why on earth is Google pushing this crap to my recommendations?<p>So my actual question is, how to get rid of this crap? This is worse than any crap 8chan was disseminating. How to make Google and Co. stop giving those people a platform?
======
r721
Click "... - Not Interested" on each conspiracy video? Delete those
documentaries from your watch history?

